# My Ankona Advent build is up next!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So Friday I got the call from Erin to finalize my color combination as they were going to spray my Advent in the next coming weeks. My outboard was expected to come in possibly as late as October, but Tohatsu called her today and let her know it was ready for her. I
went with the 60 Tohatsu in Graphite.
As for the colors of the skiff, I am going all Haze Gray throughout the whole skiff. Then Rory is going to come back and do Awlgrip nonskid in Whisper gray. 

Going with all black powdercoat on all metals, Going with the carbon fiber casting platform from Evolution Platforms. 

I haven't decided on GPS yet. What are you guys running and recommend? 

I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Love a grey skiff! Can’t wait to see the final product, I really like the advents!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Look at the SIMRAD NSS Evo3. I have the 9" and visibility and speed is great. Nice having the touch screen and the control knob for when it's wet or with slimey fingers. It takes the FMT chip too.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Net 30 said:


> Look at the SIMRAD NSS Evo3. I have the 9" and visibility and speed is great. Nice having the touch screen and the control knob for when it's wet or with slimey fingers. It takes the FMT chip too.


Sweet man, I will check it out. 


In other news, I went by the shop today and was a day early! They are going to spray the mold up tomorrow for my Advent build. I did get to see a pallet of Haze Gray gel coat, though! haha. 


My buddy and I got to get out and mess around with the new Matecumbe Skiff for a few hours. Hooked into two over slot snook, but they frayed me off trying to horse them out the bushes on the 8wt.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

What’s the Matecumbe Skiff? Looks nice!


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

i got the 7 inch HDS Carbon Lowrance with the thru hull transducer, wish i would of done the 9 inch, love the thru hull though


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> What’s the Matecumbe Skiff? Looks nice!


It originated as the Lithium Skiff design by Chris Moorejohn. Mel made some improvements on the hull for optimum performance. Then Mel and Geneo complete designed the interior and deck lay out. You can see more at MatecumbeSkiffs.com


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Received this photo before lunch. 
Beyond stoked!


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice! I can't wait for my build to start! Please keep the pics coming...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Oh man that is a nice lookin skiff!


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

looks sweet man i bet you are ready!!!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

paint it black said:


> Sweet man, I will check it out.
> 
> 
> In other news, I went by the shop today and was a day early! They are going to spray the mold up tomorrow for my Advent build. I did get to see a pallet of Haze Gray gel coat, though! haha.
> ...


Big Snook are good like that!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

PIB to PIG😂
How many skiffs have you had in the last decade? Does my memory fail me? I think is got to be around five or six🤔


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

jonny said:


> PIB to PIG😂
> How many skiffs have you had in the last decade? Does my memory fail me? I think is got to be around five or six🤔


3 Ankona's / 3 Salt Marsh
Technically my company also owned a Cayenne which would make it 7. lol


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Any updates???


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

fishboy73 said:


> Any updates???


Should be in the infusion process. Mel took some time off of building my boat to get the Caicos finished in time for the FL Sportsman shoot. 
Also, I borrowed one of the Caicos to shoot one of our episodes for my upcoming show "Life on the Fly TV" coming to Amazon Prime Video.










However, the infusion process should be underway, I haven't stopped by this week as I have been playing catch up after being on the road for 7 days. 
I will likely stop by the shop next week.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Do you know if all of the future Advents are going to be infused, or is that an upgrade?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

fishboy73 said:


> Do you know if all of the future Advents are going to be infused, or is that an upgrade?


I'm not sure if it will be standard any time soon, I know they plan on moving to that across the board on all the models eventually. My Advent will be the first advent infused. They have done a couple Caicos and Matecumbe's infused.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Where the progress pics at?!?!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Jsromeo288 said:


> Where the progress pics at?!?!


It's coming!

I was at the shop last week and was able to see the hull, cap, and all components out of the molds. They were in the trimming stages. 
Today I saw a sneak peek at the deck sanded down and taped for Awlgrip. I was told by Tuesday of the following week the skiff should be done.

Now, still waiting on a trailer. I was told two weeks for that by the local trailer company I went with.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here it isssssss.
Coming together!

Haze gray everything, then Whisper gray Awlgrip with Skidtex for the nonskid.

I am pumped! loving it so far!


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

That thing is looking so good!!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

"Paint it Gray" - you going to cover the console with your artwork?

Looking GREAT PIB!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats man. I have the same color combo and love it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I was at the shop last week. Motor was on, along with most of the components, but still waiting for metals to come back from powder coat, and still waiting for the trailer. Should be ready soon, hopefully the remaining components arrive soon.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Welp..... The skiff is ready, just waiting on a trailer axle. Once the supplier delivers the axle to the trailer company, they will finish it up. So far, it's looking like the axle is scheduled to arrive December 4th.

These photos are from last week.


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

congrats man looks sweet!!!


----------



## Jay skiffs (Jan 22, 2020)

My heron 16 build starts this week


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

That Awlgrip nonskid looks really nice! Rory did the same on my Heron 16.


----------



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

Love it!!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Whats the going price for this model infused? Looks badass!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks first class E!

Congrats on getting her in prime duck season.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Skiff looks great! Did you pick it up yet?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

fishboy73 said:


> Skiff looks great! Did you pick it up yet?


Thanks, and not yet. Still waiting on the trailer. I got word yesterday that the axle finally showed up. So I am hoping soon!


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a tour scheduled for Saturday. If it’s still there, I’m excited to see how it looks.


----------



## fishboy73 (Oct 22, 2012)

paint it black said:


> Thanks, and not yet. Still waiting on the trailer. I got word yesterday that the axle finally showed up. So I am hoping soon!


Damn man, that wait has got to be killing you!
My Advent build should be starting any day now. I'd be climbing the walls backwards if I were in your shoes!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Skiff is here! 

Going to shoot a little video going over everything and making a few additions to the skiff. Also have to go back to Rocket Trailers when they reopen after Holiday break to make some adjustments to the trailer. Waiting for the smooth fenders to come in, mag wheels, amongst other things.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

paint it black said:


> Skiff is here!
> 
> Going to shoot a little video going over everything and making a few additions to the skiff. Also have to go back to Rocket Trailers when they reopen after Holiday break to make some adjustments to the trailer. Waiting for the smooth fenders to come in, mag wheels, amongst other things.
> 
> View attachment 162752


Very well done PIB.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I know you prob said it before but what motor did u put on her?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> I know you prob said it before but what motor did u put on her?


It's the new Tohatsu 60hp. It should scoot.

I have been busy emptying out my warehouse, so I haven't had a chance to splash it yet. But I hope to do so in the next few days.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Finally got a chance to splash it. I managed to catch 3 tarpon, 3 snook, and a red. My buddy lost two tarpon and caught a red. So it's definitely got the good mojo on it. 
We managed to put 3 hours on it and I was able to let'er rip for up to 2 minutes. Unfortunately, my buddy's phone wouldn't get the speed function to work, but it felt fast. lol


----------



## Southern Drawl (Aug 25, 2020)

Looks great! Enjoy


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ya man, looks like y’all were movin haha


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking at the photo....I’m guessing at least 40mph. Looks great! 😁


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

georgiadrifter said:


> Looking at the photo....I’m guessing at least 40mph. Looks great! 😁


haha, my guess is either at or around 40mph. Shortly after that photo, I pulled away and left my buddy behind by a considerable margin. He did have 3 on board, but his HPX usually does 36-38mph with 3 adults.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

What did you decide for electronics and how to mount?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Net 30 said:


> What did you decide for electronics and how to mount?


I haven't decided yet. I am leaning towards the Simrad NSS9 Evo 3, but I'm not 100% convinced just yet.


----------



## clayboys3 (Jan 10, 2012)

What is your draft do you think?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I saw your boat at the show. Loved it. Was talking to Jameson a while he's got me convinced I need a Heron or an Advent. We need to hook up sometime. By the way, that's a bad a$$ steering wheel!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

rovster said:


> I saw your boat at the show. Loved it. Was talking to Jameson a while he's got me convinced I need a Heron or an Advent. We need to hook up sometime. By the way, that's a bad a$$ steering wheel!


haha, yeah the steering wheel is soooo comfortable. If you're in the area, hit me up and we can schedule a wet test if you'd like.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Yup I’m in SoFlo so I’ll be hitting you up for sure. Jameson gave me your info but think I lost it but I know where to find you now!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Things have been a bit hectic, with my son being born, trying to get as much work done in between parenting, hasn't allowed much time for taking the skiff out, but here are a few pics.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats all the way around PIB.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks sweet -- I like the gray/black combo.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks awesome, congrats! Best color combo IMHO but then again I’m biased.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So, after 9 months or so, going back and forth trying to decide what I was going to do about a trailer, Mel mentioned that he had taken delivery on his Advent trailer. But his Advent wouldn't be done for a while since he's waiting on an outboard. So I was able to convince him to trade it to me for my Rocket. Don't get me wrong, the Rocket Trailer was incredibly built, and honestly cost about $800 more than the Float-On. But it was just overbuilt for the Advent. Mel needed a trailer for larger Matecumbe skiff so it worked out for the both of us.

So, I am excited to get out on the water much more frequently now that I have a perfect trailer built for this skiff!
I will be putting some mag wheels, and maybe painting the fenders black, haven't decided. Or I might go for a little bit wider wheels and fenders, for the long trips to Louisiana.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Took a trip to Houston and Louisiana, left the skiff at my camp in Louisiana while I went to H-Town.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

WW Jones said:


> Man Sounds like a great build, does the Advent come with a tunnel?


Thanks. It does not.


----------

